# Angeln in NL Friesland



## U.W. (10. Juni 2005)

@ all,

unser Fußballclub unternimmt am letzten Juniwochende eine Charterboottour
von Freitag bis Montag. :g  Wir starten in Eernewoude. Möchte natürlich auch einwenig angeln. Gibt es in Holland für dieses Gebiet ( Großraum Ijsselmeer, Sneeker Meer usw. *einen* Angelschein oder muss ich je nach Standort einen neuen Schein besorgen. Will auch nicht viel Equipment mitnehmen. Wozu ratet Ihr mir? Spinnrute 2,40 - 2,70 m für Hecht und Zander? Und welche Köder würdet Ihr empfehlen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Ratschläge.


----------



## U.W. (16. Juni 2005)

*AW: Angeln in NL Friesland*

Das gibst doch gar nicht. Kennt sich denn niemand dort aus und kann mir  einige Infos geben.


----------



## Osning (2. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln in NL Friesland*

E-mail: ffsvs@visseninfriesland.nl
Website:  www.visseninfriesland.nl
VVV  ist der Fremdenverein in den Niederlanden.
Hast Du noch mehr fragen? Schicke mir eine private Nachricht.
mfrG. osning|wavey:


----------

